# Périphérique USB - ipad



## John0311 (25 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,
Je pars quelques temps sur londre pour améliorer mon anglais. 
Dans un premier temps, avant d'avoir un "job fixe" je dormirais quelque jours/semaine en auberge de jeunesse. 
Je n'ai pas envi de prendre mon MacBook pour des raison de sécurité. J'ai donc un Ipad avec traitement de texte et compagnie. Je souhaiterais pouvoir écrire mes lettres de motivations / CV avec mon ipad et pouvoir les mettre sur clé USB (ou autre périphérique de stockage qui permet de connecter sur un ordinateur) pour les imprimer. 
En gros existe t'il un adaptateur dock 30 broches (prise ipad 3) vers USB (ou autre)

Merci par avance. 

Cordialement
John0311


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2012)

De forte chance que les ordinateurs que vous trouverez seront dot&#233;s d'une connexion internet.
Ainsi par mail depuis l'iPad vers l'ordinateur sera plus simple.


----------



## flamoureux (26 Décembre 2012)

Pourquoi ne pas utiliser Evernote ? Très pratique également.


----------

